# Future directions in classical music composition



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's an idea I had for a future direction, although I'm interested in seeing what everyone thinks themselves! Talk about my idea or your guys' ideas would be awesome. It's as follows:

What would be the outcome... of combining Feldman's unique narrative style and development with the musique concrete instrumentale of Lachemann, or the electronics of Parmegiani and Ferrari... into a new, vital, contemporary style? I feel like the narrative structure, repetition, and non-linear development of Feldman is so amazing, and if one combined it with a more modern technology of sound sources (both extended techniques and electronics) it could be a really interesting thing.

What do you guys think? Or has someone (who I'm not aware of) done it?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

You should try it... Honestly I am trying to say that perhaps adding a new media dimension to your compositional style. Clyne is doing it and collaboration with a visual artist would be awesome... Adds a cool dimension to it all.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I will look up Clyne then!

Come to think of it, Ablinger is somewhat on this road as well.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

That sounds interesting and to my knowledge never been done before. But that's less important than the composed music at the end, how it sounds and how it engages to listeners by and large.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Right... and I think that this would be an engaging platform for new music, given that Feldman and the electrouacoustic composers are so compelling already


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

SeptimalTritone, have you heard _Architexture_ by Anthony Pateras? I don't think it's exactly what you have in mind but Pateras has composed some fantastic electroacoustic pieces.

I would rather not force classical music to move in a particular direction just because it _must_ be the next significant step, but if someone composes like that I would love to hear it! Maybe you could....?


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I just heard Jean-Claude Risset's Mutations and Sud today.

I think extending this kind of thing to longer time scales is really really promising. It has exactly the kinds of gestures and ideas I'm looking for. Hmm...


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

What I'd like to see is these ideas applied to opera or a general art event, much like Wagner dreamed of and Scriabin expanded. I'm unaware of any attempt after his to produce something like the Mysterium and the idea of poetry, music, dancing, sculpting, and other arts all in one performance. Think of an arts festival in which everyone is actually participating in the same thing, everyone arranging their work to compliment their peers.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2015)

Multimedia was one of the more prominent activities in the 1960s.

I've been to many events in which dance and video and poetry and painting have all been happening simultaneously, so many that I wouldn't know where to start listing them.

That is, from where I'm standing, it seems like the "general art event," with several arts all in one performance, happens quite frequently. Here's one example that's fresh in my mind, from Echofluxx 14 in Prague.






The painting and the video and the electronics and the live performance are all, in this case, done by one person. Mostly these kinds of performances involve several people.

(And if that's not enough, the festival as a whole included several exhibits and installations in addition to more or less formal concerts. This is quite common.)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Here's an idea I had for a future direction, although I'm interested in seeing what everyone thinks themselves! Talk about my idea or your guys' ideas would be awesome. It's as follows:
> 
> What would be the outcome... of combining Feldman's unique narrative style and development with the musique concrete instrumentale of Lachemann, or the electronics of Parmegiani and Ferrari... into a new, vital, contemporary style? I feel like the narrative structure, repetition, and non-linear development of Feldman is so amazing, and if one combined it with a more modern technology of sound sources (both extended techniques and electronics) it could be a really interesting thing.
> 
> What do you guys think? Or has someone (who I'm not aware of) done it?


Extrapolate further what you mean by "electronic" and where that should be headed. Should electronic music be a performance art, done in real time, rather than recorded works on tape?

What is the nature of electronic sound? Is it "abstract" BY NATURE?

I think it's a good idea. I think the areas of tuning and intonation are fertile ground for this.

This would be good area for Spectralism, if not already, but they seem intent on using acoustic instruments.

In serialism, this might give rise to smaller octave divisions, giving rise to "19-tone" serialism, or 31, 56, etc.

The aesthetic quandary might be that Feldman is an artist, and composes by intuition and intent rather than using a "system;"

Whereas serial thinkers are more deterministic, by the very nature of their materials. But Milton Babbitt certainly freshened-up serialism for me.

I'd like to see visuals too; abstract images.


----------

